# New High-Tech 2.8 FSI V6 Engine with Valvelift System in the Audi A6



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A new ultra-modern V6 power unit with a displacement of 2.8 litres will be available for the Audi A6 and A6 Avant from 20 October 2006. The engine has an output of 154 kW (210 bhp) and achieves 280 Nm of torque, available constantly from 3,000 to 5,000 rpm. As well as FSI petrol direct injection, the V6 thus for the first time features a highly efficient but astonishingly simple valve control technology – the innovative Audi valvelift system. What this means for Audi drivers is even more driving fun, on appreciably less fuel. 
The new technology has the purpose of controlling valve lift variably in two stages. The Audi valvelift system implements so-called cam pieces, which are located on the inlet basic camshafts and can be displaced longitudinally. They carry two cam contours, side by side, for small and large valve travel. Depending on their position, the inlet valves are opened in accordance with the prevailing load requirements via roller cam followers.
In conjunction with an array of complementary measures that promote reduced friction at numerous components, the Audi valvelift system reduces fuel consumption by around ten percent. The 2.8-litre FSI, which has plenty in reserve in every situation thanks to its substantial torque and high output, will use only on average 8.7 litres of premium-grade petrol in the Audi A6. The A6 2.8 FSI accelerates from 0 to 100 km/h in only 7.9 seconds and continues on rapidly to reach its top speed of 243 km/h.
The Audi A6 2.8 FSI will be available to customers from the end of November 2006. The starting price of the saloon with 6-speed manual gearbox and front-wheel drive will be 37,300 euros; the A6 Avant 2.8 FSI has a price tag of 39,500 euros (both incl. 16 percent VAT).


----------



## MGaz (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: New High-Tech 2.8 FSI V6 Engine with Valvelift System in the Audi A6 ([email protected])*

interesting? so it has a flat torque curve then?

Is this 'audi' system anything like the 'Honda' v-tec system?
Or is it much more sophisticated like that of the Rover VVC system developed in the 1970's?


----------



## MGaz (Aug 9, 2006)

bump!
still wondering if this is like the honda v-tec system or more like the Rover VVC?


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (MGaz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MGaz* »_bump!
still wondering if this is like the honda v-tec system or more like the Rover VVC?

Bump
Ditto
If it's load based, that means it'll be based on how much power it needs, regardless of RPM's, correct? That is a MUCH better system than v-tec - waiting until 6k before you get any kind of power. But then again, that's only half way up the range...


----------

